# 3 yr old possibly buy.



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Bit of a unique request, but anyway. Is anybody experienced in conformation willing to volunteer their opinions? The pictures were emailed to me so I would rather not put them up on a public website, but I want some second opinions anyway and would like to PM them to those who'd like to volunteer. :lol:

Anybody? 
I know, I'm being a little difficult. Sorry. :wink:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

PM them to me if you'd like; I'll take a look at them.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you Equiniphile! 
Any other bites before I go see him on Friday?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll take a look as well if you want.


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll take a look if you want. Feel free to pm them to me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AceIsHigh (Oct 29, 2012)

ill take a look  pm me


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will take a look also!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I will too!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

<3 Thank you everybody!
I want as many things to look into on Friday as possible :lol: so I don't jump into anything without my head on straight. PM's sent to all who haven't gotten them shortly!


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

alexischristina said:


> <3 Thank you everybody!
> I want as many things to look into on Friday as possible :lol: so I don't jump into anything without my head on straight. PM's sent to all who haven't gotten them shortly!


So - how did it work out for you? Did you meet the horse?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

alexischristina said:


> <3 Thank you everybody!
> I want as many things to look into on Friday as possible :lol: so I don't jump into anything without my head on straight. PM's sent to all who haven't gotten them shortly!



Where in BC are you. What kind of horse are you looking for? I know some good ones for sale around the Fraser Valley


----------

